# Only post 'non-stock' threads in 'General Chat' please!



## RichKid

Hello everyone,

I've noticed a few stock related threads being started in this General Chat forum, the General Chat forum is for topics unrelated to trading (whatever you like provided it's not covered by one of the other forums). Now, if it has some general bearing to trading or investing that's fine (eg economic articles) but if you're discussing the market or sentiment or strategies or trading ideas you are better off in the Trading Strategies forum or more likely the general Stock Chat forum or maybe even the Beginners' Lounge.

Just keep this in mind so we have a tidy site and everyone knows where to find the right material.

So, the General Forum is for general topics of interest which are unrelated to stocks, there is a bit of leeway but it's clear cut in most cases. I will be moving threads to the appropriate forums so remember to search for a thread if you have trouble finding it, in some cases you will see a re-direct to take you to the new location.

Thank you to all members in advance for your cooperation!


----------



## 2020hindsight

*Re: Only post 'non-stock' threads here please!*

Richkid - I for one would appreciate it if people posted their favourite poem or prose somewhere. Could that sort of post sit here comfortably?  Probably a bit longer than a quote - but quotes are fine too of course.   (or a web link to a poem - plenty of them around these days).  
If it's ok , Id like to nominate "The Road Not Taken" by Robert Frost - the concept fascinates me  plenty of relevance to trading there too lol. 
http://www.bartleby.com/119/1.html

PS Adam Lindsay Gordon is a favourite of mine as well - 
THere's a poem "Wolf and Hound"  at http://www.imagesaustralia.com/adamlindsaygordon.htm
Its a true story of how he captures a bushranger "in his lair".  
I've posted excerpts from his poems about horseriding elsewhere around here.  This is not necessarily one of his better poems - but shows the depth of his experience  - a boxer as well - and he once arrested a man by pretending a stick pushed into his back was a piston ( he had forgotten his lol).  Brave dude .
"ALG: He arrived in Adelaide in 1853 he was 20 years old and within a few days he joined the South Australian Mounted Police.  Two years later in 1855 he resigned and became a horse breaker and steeplechase rider.  He soon gained a reputation  as being the best and most daring non-professional steeplechase rider in the colony."


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Only post 'non-stock' threads here please!*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Richkid - I for one would appreciate it if people posted their favourite poem or prose somewhere. Could that sort of post sit here comfortably?  Probably a bit longer than a quote - but quotes are fine too of course.   (or a web link to a poem - plenty of them around these days).
> If it's ok , Id like to nominate "The Road Not Taken" by Robert Frost - the concept fascinates me  plenty of relevance to trading there too lol.
> http://www.bartleby.com/119/1.html




2020, we already have an ASF Poetry Thread.


----------



## RichKid

*Re: Only post 'non-stock' threads here please!*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> 2020, we already have an ASF Poetry Thread.




Thanks Joe, almost forgot about it myself.

2020 and all those who haven't done so yet- please use the 'Search' tool at the top of this page to see if there is an existing thread on a topic before posting.
Thanks folks!


----------

